# New Smyrna Shrimping Report



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Dipnetted 2.5 Gal Shrimp from the Pier under the South Bridge- they were good size around 22ct
and one 30in Drum which will be baked later tonight.:fishing:

Outgoing Tide


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Jigmaster said:


> Dipnetted 2.5 Gal Shrimp from the Pier under the South Bridge- they were good size around 22ct
> and one 30in Drum which will be baked later tonight.:fishing:
> 
> Outgoing Tide


You "dipnetted" a 30 in drum???, or do you mean you caught it on a shrimp???, LOL


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Dipnetted*

No he was Rod n Reel but did use the Dipnet to bring him up Solid 15-18 lb Fish. Everything is thick in the river now from the Bridges to the inlet its litterally on Fire! 

Day before i caught 1 Flounder 1 Trout 20plus Jacks,Countless Spot.small grouper and around 10Mangrove Snappers incuding two unknown Breakoffs.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Great day of fishing...was going to go to the beach or the pier today, but may change my mind. Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Jigmaster said:


> Dipnetted 2.5 Gal Shrimp from the Pier under the South Bridge- they were good size around 22ct
> and one 30in Drum which will be baked later tonight.:fishing:
> 
> Outgoing Tide



Wow, you dip netted shrimp today? How does that work. Never seen that before.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Ya put a long handled dip net in the water and the current brings the shrimp through...it's pretty cool actually.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Shrimping*

Any of the Docks are good especially if they have lights in combination with an outgoing Tide. 
I use the Star Fires from wally world they are 13.88 they get hot and break easy so keep them in the water. The Shrimp have been big this year not as big as the Haulover shrimp though. 

The coming full moon should be excellent! 

Planing on Oak Hill tomorrow night Tide should be running out till about Midnight there. 

They are best steamed in Budwiser and Old Bay seasoning.:beer: These are the Indian River Reds very tasty. Much better than the whites they castnet in the Hallifax for during the Summer.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

went monday night at river breeze
just over 2 gallons


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

barty b said:


> Ya put a long handled dip net in the water and the current brings the shrimp through...it's pretty cool actually.


We used to catch Herring that way when I was a kid -- it is cool! I bet it's even more fun to dip the shrimp cause they're good to eat. Jigmaster has the cooking instructions down pat -- steamed in beer & Old Bay; same combination I use for steaming hard crabs.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*River Breeze*



jurdun756 said:


> went monday night at river breeze
> just over 2 gallons


Did you put the Boat in or go off the Dock if you put the Boat in did you go to a certain spot or marker?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

right at riverbreeze ramp


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

jurdun756 said:


> went monday night at river breeze
> just over 2 gallons


I will be there for dinner.... You could stuff them guys... That is awesome..


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Is there a size limit on these shrimp?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

there are three slot limits
1, 2" to 3" cocktail 
2, 4" to 5" scampi,frayed,peel
3, 6" to 8" grilled


----------

